# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Mbreme!

## studente22

Ishe aty ne krahun TIM, i degjoja rrahjet e zemres tende.hapa syte dhe te veshtrova gjate. qe diten qe te njoha, dhe pse rastesisht, per mua asgje sdo ishte me si me pare,erdhe ne jeten time si era e ngrohte e pranveres.i thyeve te gjithe akujt qe une kisha krijuar rreth vetes, qendrove aty me mua pa u trembur nga rete e shiut qe vazhdonin te qendronin mbi prezencen time.e more zemren time prej dore si nje zog te vrare nga rrufeja dhe cuditshmerisht me prekjen tende, ajo filloi te fluturoi serisht. diten e pare qe te njoha nuk e di pse por me dukej se kisha kohe qe enderroja perqafimin dhe prekjen tende.por dhimbjet benin te tyren dhe per pak kohe te mbajten larg meje.me ka ndodhur shpeshhehre te hap syte ne mes te nates e trembur, se mos ke fluturuar larg meje. por ti je ende aty, duke pritur zgjimin TIM, duke me perkedhelur dhe duke mu lutur te mos trembem se tani je ti qe kujdesesh per mua, je ti qe do jesh me mua, mbreme me the qe nuk do e lesh me erresiren te zeri vend ne shpirtin TIM.u ndieva e lumtur vetem qe e degjova.kisha nevoje ta degjoja engjelli im.
engjelli im, erdhe dhe me fale krahe per te fluturuar ne pjesen me te kalter te qiellit.

----------

